
My Path to Becoming a Python Core Developer - Rondom
http://emilyemorehouse.com/blog/015-my-path-to-becoming-a-python-core-developer/
======
ggm
Great read. It sometimes only takes one or two key conversations to bootstrap
but the core message for me was the internal drive was there, latent maybe,
but present.

If I had a time machine I'd want to do something like this.

